# I am Fraggles and I have had enough (pic heavy)



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2012)

Fraggles here





As you can see I have to comfort myself wit this bag of banana chips. I am very upset this evening..
Let me explain, Last x-mas I was given a beautiful handmade blanket from my Auntie.Susan and Miss Daisy Mae.




Soon after the holidays were over....This thing showed up!








Yep this is a Muppet.....Lately someone has been leaving poops on my lovely blanket and pillow....I suspected tans and was ready to prove it so I set up a secret camera...Here is the evidence.



CHINNING!!!!!!!




FACE WASHING!!!!!!




">
AND LOOKING CUTE....ON MY BLANKET!!!!!!

I have had it with Muppet....She has caused me to get back on the chips.

[img]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/gallery/14476/14476_270106_280000002.jpg

The problem is......






I DONT HAVE THUMBS!!!!!!!

Lets start the bidding for the Muppet at one bag of chips. Do I have one bag?


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 27, 2012)

2 bags!! (giggle giggle) et:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh no poor Faggles.

3 Bags and a new Blankie & pillow.

Daisy Mae:tonguewiggle<---------- Mommie's Favorite


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 27, 2012)

(omg too funny)

4 bags!!! Hehehehehe


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 27, 2012)

Aww Fraggles


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 27, 2012)

Fraggles, you is a big beautiful bunny woman. Is just a little boy yet, but am going to be a big bunny man. How abouts 4 bags for you here, a new blanket, I still has Benjamins blankee and its purple would look gweat with your beautiful furs and all the chips you can eat. I can awange to comes to the border and gets you. The heck with that Muppet girl, move to Canada withs me. You can still goes home to see the mommy and daddy. I has a gweat big yard, lots of clovers and dandelions and no ones to share it with. It would be an aventures.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2012)

Aw Derby :inlove:
You know I did receive some very lovely pictures of you in the mail just the other day. 
Your mommy addressed them to both me and that Muppet. Muppet did take one and hung it up by her cage but she has all kinds of boy pictures around her cage...She even has Gary's socks on hocks pic and he is ALREADY MARRIED.....I will be packing my hay waiting for Derby. Its time to blow this Popsicle stand


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 27, 2012)

:laugh:, Oops! I mean so sorry about your trials and tribulations!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2012)

How about Muppet goes to Larry's house and starts chinning pillows there. See how funny it is then.....:nope:


----------



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Fraggles.
Iz Weston.
My mommy was laffin at your story, i telled her iz not funny. 
I dont have any banana chips, but i has craisins. If yous want to come here there is plenty of room. I finks you're perdy and if you was my gurlfrend I would lub you lots and lots! :inlove: :bouquet:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 27, 2012)

You like popsciles, mommy just got a new box fulls. She let me lick one, it was weally, weally cold. I bets we could share ones. Dat is if dem grandkids don't finds dem and eats dem again.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2012)

I might be interested in sampling a Popsicle...I also enjoy craisons...Now I am torn...


----------



## Anaira (Jun 27, 2012)

You think you have it hard? At least Muppet is a fellow rabbit.  I have these annoying CATS who sneak in, and they've started using my litter tray. I mean, CATS! That's just gross, and mum keeps saying it's bad for me anyway. At least my human's trying to fix the problem, which is more than your humans seem to be doing! I say you come here, and you can help me fight the cats off! I have yoggies, bananas, and there's always an ongoing supply of cupcakes around here! And there are these delicious things the rats eat, which are the best food I have ever eaten. My favourite things ever.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 27, 2012)

hmmmm.....Cats are extremely tempting....Just for the record Muppet is not a bun. She is a Muppet...Big difference.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 28, 2012)

Fraggles if yous still liking the kitty cats I has a special tiger dat I would share with you. He can't run very fast. heehehee.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 28, 2012)

Derby you are such a love bun....Now your willing to share your special tiger cat....:big kiss::heartbeat:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh Fraggles, the trials and tribulations of living with a Muppet. I may get fed up and send you Gary, socks on his hocks and all. I over heard mommy saying a new bunny girl was coming home and she is going to try to bond her WITH US! Gary is excited about getting a second bunwife, another mini lop no less! I am highly insulted! I can't believe these humans.

hnoyoudidnt:

-Becky


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mizz Murphy heres, ooooo or muppet could come live here and replace me as a play toy!!! evil kitty likes fluffy cute bunnys and i is very fluffy and cute..and slow with my hobble. muppet would be the perfect distraction for my get away! ill just trip her with my err...stub!! and no one would hardly notice her, ill just put her back in where the stuffed animals go in the little girls' room!! or..i could try shoving her into the kitty toy basket!


*mumbles* maybe i could tie a rainbow ribbon to her tail for extra kitty fun!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 28, 2012)

I will send Muppet away and Brenda can send me kitty.
Also Brandy can not send Gary socks on hocks or not...We are supposed to be taking away not adding!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

I am offended by this "Gary socks on hocks" business. Next thing you know people will think it is my name. Totally not dignified. *thumps* Besides, I think two wives will be even better, more girls to groom! Think of it, 4 ears!!!!

So go ahead and send Muppet here, I will groom her ears as well. 

-Ghirardelli


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 29, 2012)

Gary, I am thinking that you is getting a bit greedy. You has a bunny wife, a new bunny wife Miss BB coming and now you wants Muppets ears to clean. Has you been watching Sister Wives too much. 6 ears is a lot for one bunny. You need to shares a little. I has this gweat big yard and no ones to share it with. Mommy won't gets me a wife, tink I may have to sneak ones in.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

What can I say? I mays be wittle, buts I has lots of lub to gib!

-Gary


I will send you the new girl and Muppet! Gary should have hims paws full with my big beautiful ears!

-Becky


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 29, 2012)

ohhhh gooodie, gooodie


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 29, 2012)

Ghirardelli "Socks on hocks" Anderson.....
Sounds like a fine name to me. Sounds like something you would call a prize fighter.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree that it is a very fetching name. Especially since Sophie and him have been know to get into it.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 29, 2012)

*THUMP THUMP THUMP*
-Gary

*falls over thumping with laughter*
-Sophie


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 29, 2012)

"And in this corner weighing under four pounds in the castor trunks Ghirardelli SOCKS ON HOOOOOOOOOOCKS ANDERSON"...........


----------

